# Grapes



## giggler (Sep 28, 2014)

In Texas, we go thruogh a dry spell about now with no fruit. The melons are all gone, and we don't get pears or plums or apples for about another month.

What is on sale now is grapes! very cheap and good, all colors..

I love to just grab the little things from a bowl, every time I walk by. But is there some else I can do with them? I think I saw a show with cooked olives and grapes for pasta. something like that..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 28, 2014)

Grape freezer jam, you could mix it with BBQ sauce and use it with chicken or pork.  I tried this with cherry jam, it was really good.  I like grapes halved in salads, really nice in chicken or tuna salad.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 28, 2014)

One thing we enjoy is to freeze them whole.  You can freeze lots of them in a single layer on a cookie sheet or tray, then put into a zipperlock bag.  When you want some refreshing grapes, just grab a handful.  They're yummy little grapecicles.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2014)

This pie is a fall tradition in the Finger Lakes region of New York State.

Naples Grape Pie Recipe : Food Network


----------

